# fairly new



## reaprs_dad (Jan 28, 2007)

howdy all from as far in northeast wisconsin you can go i joined in jan. thx to my son the reaper and now im addicted to this site


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT. It is addicting


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT and welcome to the addiction. Just accept it and keep logging in.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk reaprs dad. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tom-Wisconsin (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome, reaprs_dad. I live in Oneida county. Thanks for your service.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

doesn't take much to realize some of us spend far to much time hear...lol


----------



## EA91 (May 29, 2006)

welcome !!!! :shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## reaprs_dad (Jan 28, 2007)

Tom-Wisconsin said:


> Welcome, reaprs_dad. I live in Oneida county. Thanks for your service.


thank all of you for the nice welcome appreciate it already enjoying it's an addiction i can handle :wink:


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

Welcome to AT Oneida's Forever Joe


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I'ts always good to see a new member from Wisconsin! Welcome aboard!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome


----------

